# Carpet



## WiggyH (12 Oct 2021)

Having recently planted up my Micrathemum, I have the (almost daily) problem of the plant floating away from the substrate, and having to re-plant. 
I have Tropica Soil which has the grains at about 3-4mm about 1 inch to 1.5inches in that area, with a thin layer of Tropica Substrate below.
I'm thinking it might be the grain size being too large for the new roots to grip.  I think my shrimp are not helping. So was going to try topping up the level with the powder variety. Was also thinking of fishing line and shot weights to hold it down.
Any advice.


----------



## Aqua360 (13 Oct 2021)

WiggyH said:


> Having recently planted up my Micrathemum, I have the (almost daily) problem of the plant floating away from the substrate, and having to re-plant.
> I have Tropica Soil which has the grains at about 3-4mm about 1 inch to 1.5inches in that area, with a thin layer of Tropica Substrate below.
> I'm thinking it might be the grain size being too large for the new roots to grip.  I think my shrimp are not helping. So was going to try topping up the level with the powder variety. Was also thinking of fishing line and shot weights to hold it down.
> Any advice.


Don't be afraid to plant down quite deep, even if only a little green is showing that's usually enough I've found to get plants established.


----------



## WiggyH (17 Oct 2021)

After having planted up for a week now, and spent some time just watching the behaviour of my tank inhabitants, it appears that my Amano shrimp are the problem. 
They are doing the same to my Eleocharis, and my Micrathemum. 
I watch as the rummage around in the substrate and snip away at the new roots, which cause the new plants to float away. Looking at the floating plants shows very little root left.
I'm struggling with my carpet. The area is only 15 x 25 cm, yet there is almost nothing left from 2 x tropica tissue culture pots of the Eleo, and a pot of the Micrathemum.
Anybody else had the problem. I only have 4 Amanos, yet the damage is impressive. They don't seem to touch the other plants.
This could get expensive, or what else can I do.


----------



## Krisps21 (17 Oct 2021)

WiggyH said:


> After having planted up for a week now, and spent some time just watching the behaviour of my tank inhabitants, it appears that my Amano shrimp are the problem.
> They are doing the same to my Eleocharis, and my Micrathemum.
> I watch as the rummage around in the substrate and snip away at the new roots, which cause the new plants to float away. Looking at the floating plants shows very little root left.
> I'm struggling with my carpet. The area is only 15 x 25 cm, yet there is almost nothing left from 2 x tropica tissue culture pots of the Eleo, and a pot of the Micrathemum.
> ...


Are you sure it's not melting away? It's quite common for tissue culture to have some melt, especially with new soil.


----------



## Andy Pierce (17 Oct 2021)

You could try sourcing some grown on a net pad where you just weigh down the pad.  A google search (micranthemum pad - Google Search) turns up several possibilities you could try.  I've never done this myself so if you give it a go, please post about your experience.


----------



## bazz (18 Oct 2021)

Are you feeding the shrimps, they much prefer blanched nettle/courgette/mulberry leaves etc.. along with various dedicated shrimp food, to plants?


----------

